# Did you teach your villagers a new catchphrase?



## blinkcrossing (Apr 15, 2020)

Rudy asked me to give him a new catchphrase, and I taught him "blink" (BLACKPINK fans are called blinks lol). He's shared the catchphrase with almost every other villager now! It's a little disappointing honestly because I prefer Lolly's "bonbon" and Zucker's "bloop" but it's also cute because they're all unified. Have you guys taught your villagers a new catchphrase? Has it spread? This thread was inspired by the nickname thread btw!


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 15, 2020)

No none of them yet and I'm (im)patiently waiting to make one of them say "ok boomer"


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 15, 2020)

A few have. I made punchy say chirp (the clicking sound cats make when they see stuff like birds) and now almost everyone of my cats is saying it lol
I changed Rosie’s to cutie
Bobs was bruh and now Olivia is saying bruh..


----------



## Luxen (Apr 15, 2020)

Only Scoot has asked me to teach him a new catchphrase.
I told him to go with "Pec-tacular" (ie. Spectacular + Pecs/muscle pun).


----------



## tofsu (Apr 15, 2020)

i made kabuki say ka-mewki which is a lot better than 'meooo-OH' 
he spread it to rolf which i immediately cleared LOL


----------



## ThePhantom (Apr 15, 2020)

Diana just moved in and I just learned that her default is “no doy”  it annoys me so much! I feel like it doesn’t really match her personality. Any suggestions on what I should change it to?


----------



## Typhloquill (Apr 15, 2020)

Yeah, I told Diana to make her catchphrase nerd. She immediately taught it to another villager, lol.


----------



## blinkcrossing (Apr 15, 2020)

Aleigh said:


> No none of them yet and I'm (im)patiently waiting to make one of them say "ok boomer"


That's a good one!! 


Eirrinn said:


> A few have. I made punchy say chirp (the clicking sound cats make when they see stuff like birds) and now almost everyone of my cats is saying it lol
> I changed Rosie’s to cutie
> Bobs was bruh and now Olivia is saying bruh..


Olivia saying bruh made me laugh LMFAO


Luxen said:


> Only Scoot has asked me to teach him a new catchphrase.
> I told him to go with "Pec-tacular" (ie. Spectacular + Pecs/muscle pun).


Very clever! I like it !


tofsu said:


> i made kabuki say ka-mewki which is a lot better than 'meooo-OH'
> he spread it to rolf which i immediately cleared LOL


Super cute!


ThePhantom said:


> Diana just moved in and I just learned that her default is “no doy”  it annoys me so much! I feel like it doesn’t really match her personality. Any suggestions on what I should change it to?


She just moved in too! I hope Rudy teaches her "blink" instead honestly! I'm not too big on it either!


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 15, 2020)

Yess I taught Sprocket to say gumdrop, Apple to say strawberry, and Filbert to say blueberry. Possibly more but I forget. They're all spreading, especially gumdrop for some reason. I just witnessed a cute conversation between Willow and Apple that ended with Willow saying Apple's phrase is "melodic" and Apple answered she can use it if she wants. Then Willow started saying strawberry too  I thought that conversation was super cute because in the old games they didn't really talk about sharing catchphrases, it just happened automatically. To see a whole conversation turn into that was cool!


----------



## Miiko (Apr 15, 2020)

None of mine have asked yet... 



ThePhantom said:


> Diana just moved in and I just learned that her default is “no doy”  it annoys me so much! I feel like it doesn’t really match her personality. Any suggestions on what I should change it to?


I think something punny like "oh deer" or "deer/dear" would be my go to


----------



## DeMarzi (Apr 15, 2020)

Sherb says “forsherb” and I’m pretty sure my whole town has caught on to it, and if I sold you a villager that says the same thing I am _truly _sorry


----------



## Mosshead (Apr 15, 2020)

Drago now says yeet and I'm ashamed of my choice


----------



## Marte (Apr 15, 2020)

Yes, and I’ve never regretted anything more in my life. Now my whole town is going around calling each other senpai.


----------



## Arrei (Apr 15, 2020)

I told Roald to say "dood" and it spread like wildfire. I started wondering if anyone else would request a catchphrase at all with it making the rounds before Sherb asked me for one to replace his default, which I changed to "sherbet" since Lazies love food so much.

Now I wonder if the two phrases are going to duke it out for supremacy like two opposing contagious diseases.


----------



## maple22 (Apr 15, 2020)

I _still_ haven't gotten any requests for catchphrases or greetings.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 15, 2020)

Kevin (he was a starter villager idk if that matters) asked me today! I just made him say muscles lol


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 15, 2020)

No villagers have asked me for a catchphrase change yet, but I think I’ll keep them the way they are - they’re all cute! 

In New Leaf though, for villagers I didn’t like, I always changed their catchphrases and greetings to something juvenile like ‘fart’ or ‘I pooped myself’.


----------



## Verdandi (May 7, 2020)

I changed Beardo’s catchphrase to “scratch my patch” because his belly is hairy under his shirt.  Wasn’t as funny when other villagers started using it.


----------



## kyrynbunni (May 7, 2020)

I taught Wendy how to say "lambchops" and she proceeded to teach it to Fang. So now Fang says beastar cause he asked me for a new catchphrase earlier.


----------



## VelveteenCat (May 7, 2020)

O no, those catchphrases can catch on?! Hazel asked me to change hers yesterday, it was out of the blue and I didn't really know what to tell her, so I just gave her something generic and squirrel-specific. It's way cuter than her "uni-wow", but I hope the others won't start using it ... That is a fun mechanic, though. From now on I will try to make everyone say "dear" or "darling" to add some class to my island.


----------



## Raz (May 7, 2020)

I don't know, dude... I spoke with Antonio a couple weeks ago and that dude said something about catchphrases and I was like "what you're talking about, dude?", and since then, some villagers are cling me dude this, dude that....

It's crazy, dude.


----------



## Noctis (May 7, 2020)

No becauae they get passed down to the other villagers so when they ask me if they need a change I say they don't.


----------



## coffee biscuit (May 7, 2020)

No, and I never will because I don't want them to spread it like the plague lmao


----------



## Hay (May 7, 2020)

I have a whole list on my phone cuz Im a tryhard.

I taught Beau "biscuit" but now maple and ellie are saying it and it makes me mad. Now I have Tia saying sis and Whitney picked it up.

If anyone wants me to post my list of catchphrases and greetings I will! c:


----------



## Raz (May 7, 2020)

Hay said:


> I have a whole list on my phone cuz Im a tryhard.
> 
> I taught Beau "biscuit" but now maple and ellie are saying it and it makes me mad. Now I have Tia saying sis and Whitney picked it up.
> 
> If anyone wants me to post my list of catchphrases and greetings I will! c:


It's funny that you taught him "Biscuit" because that's one of the nicknames i have in the game, as Megan asked me if she could call me that.


----------



## Olivetopia13 (May 7, 2020)

Let my younger sisters play for maybe 10 min while I did something else and I come back to them having told the villagers to use “idiot” as their new catchphrase I’m still taken aback everytime marina calls me an idiot


----------



## Hay (May 7, 2020)

Raz said:


> It's funny that you taught him "Biscuit" because that's one of the nicknames i have in the game, as Megan asked me if she could call me that.


the lazies ALWAYS talk about food so I thought it fit him lol!


----------



## xara (May 7, 2020)

i haven’t because i like their original catchphrases aha


----------



## dragonair (May 7, 2020)

I taught Coco "coconuts"! I think someone else asked as well but I don't remember what I taught them. I guess I'll find out eventually lol. Dom keeps asking me to change "indeedaroo" but I love his catchphrase so much.


----------



## Neechan (May 7, 2020)

yes, and it was a mistake as he taught it (so far) to two other villagers as I was trying to get a rock garden going...(now Ellie and drago say brah...)


----------



## Nefarious (May 7, 2020)

I did at first until old man Kabuki started saying “sweetcake”. Everyone got in trouble with Isabelle after that. Probably won’t do it again, seeing how fast it spreads.


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (May 7, 2020)

o'hare told me sally thought his catchphrase was last week 

but i reassured him it was cool


----------



## MelodyRivers (May 7, 2020)

The only one who has asked me is Tank and I like his catchphrase. I also don’t want everyone else picking it up. He already gave me a nickname that spread like wildfire


----------



## aericell (May 7, 2020)

No, I wanted to change Shep's one to "baaa man" like it was in New Leaf (I don't really like the new baaa baaa baaa) but then I found out it'll get passed onto my other villagers too and I like their ones


----------



## Clock (May 7, 2020)

I made someone say “of course” as their catchphrase and now half of my villagers are saying it. Now it’s going to be a while until I can revert their catchphrase to their default.


----------



## Rosch (May 7, 2020)

I taught Sterling "bro" because he's my bro. I'm actually have other catchphrases in mind like _m'boy_, _bruh_, _grunt_, _roids, gymrat _or _'ya even lift._
Majority of my villagers are jocks, so yeah.


----------



## Mikaiah (May 7, 2020)

haven't yet (I like preserving the originals to an extent, haha)

but my friend made her Raymond's catchphrase "m'lady" and it's spread... lolly started saying it, and who knows what's next.


----------



## InkFox (May 7, 2020)

Almost everybody on my island has asked for a new catchphrase but I refused cuz of this "catchphrase sharing thing", if only they stayed exclusive to the islander you gave them to.
I only changed Cally's because her French catchphrase was : "yeeeeeeeeesss" and I really did not like it. Now I hope the new one I gave her doesn't spread. Haha


----------



## moonolotl (May 7, 2020)

I don't know why but i've refused to let any of mine change their catchphrases. I kinda like the originals!


----------



## FritzyFry (May 7, 2020)

i changed stella's catchphrase to nebula which i thought was rlly cute!! shes moved out now though and it didnt pass on to anyone else either :'0 (didnt even know that was a thing but thats super cute tbh! ^u^)


----------



## wolfie1 (May 7, 2020)

I've had several villagers ask me to give them new catchphrases, but Agnes's "dude" has become a plague. Now I have sweet Whitney, Bones and Kitt saying "dude" 24/7. I wish they didn't exchange catchphrases like literally the first time they speak, because Agnes seems to be a social butterfly and I fear what could happen if I ever changed her catchphrase again.


----------



## lolli8223 (May 7, 2020)

I had Cranston say nom nom and Buck say Buckaroo. Soleil, Julia, Marshal and Apple are now all saying “Buckaroo” too! Haha Buck is such a trendsetter


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 7, 2020)

I changed Zucker's catchphrase to sōsu (sauce) because he talks about food and he _is_ food.
It hasn't spread somehow, nor the nickname he gave me (tater tot)


----------



## courtky (May 7, 2020)

Scoot asked me to change his and I did even though I love "zip zoom" lol. Changed it to "beef cake", a south park reference.... now even little Judy is rubbing around screaming beef cake ;-;


----------



## stiney (May 7, 2020)

Eirrinn said:


> A few have. I made punchy say chirp (the clicking sound cats make when they see stuff like birds) and now almost everyone of my cats is saying it lol
> I changed Rosie’s to cutie
> Bobs was bruh and now Olivia is saying bruh..


Before Snooty left she picked up "brah" from Hamlet and I was like bruh.


----------



## metswee (May 7, 2020)

I taught Zell ........unless? And its spread to the whole island


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 7, 2020)

I taught one villager "galaxy brain" and its spread...really funny to talk to them because I just imagine them being like this:

_h o w  a r e  y o u  t o d a y, _




*galaxy brain*


Also Judy's default catchphrase is myhoney (like that with no space) and the first time I saw it I thought of "mehoyminoy" from sponge bob lmao


----------



## nammie (May 7, 2020)

I learned my lesson after hamlet decided to infect my whole town with his catchphrase "ham ham", so now I teach them the species neutral phrase of "noot noot".


----------



## virtualpet (May 7, 2020)

gay rights!


----------



## Le Ham (May 7, 2020)

None of them incredibly thoughtful, one in particular I came up with in a rush to pop the balloon going by, don't remember who got what exactly

"heeeEEEEEE"
"tendies"
"bgrapers" (this was for Bubbles, who you might know wears a grape shirt by default)
"ya yeet" (for Billy. I love his default "dagnaabit," but Sandy bullied him into not liking it so)
"latte" (for Sandy, whose house resembles a cute lil coffee shop)
"plump" (for Clay after he got tired of his default "thump")
"not my feet" (the rushed one. not too proud of it honestly)


----------



## daisyy (May 7, 2020)

nope, i prefer the original catchphrases. zucker's 'bloop' is definitely a fav


----------

